# need recommendation for a tablesaw blade



## Rhots (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi, I know it sounds simple but I would like some input on a blade choice. I have an older 10" Grizzly tablesaw. I have put new trunion and bearings in it so it it tight and true. I also use an Incra 1000 miter gauge set perfectly with a digital protractor.
Now my problem. I tried a couple of blades, an Irwin rip blade and a Harbor freight crosscut blade. (Both cheapies)
I get a lousy finish ripping, but worse is when trying to cut miters on the ends of cherry stock (1/2" thick by 1-,1 1/2) the ends aren't even flat. I'll cut a couple of pieces and check them booked together just one on one and there are gaps. So I lay my thin blade scale on the saw cut and it is wavy. 
I have to assume it is the blade flexing as I cut. 
So, without spending $100, (under $50 would be good), what blades or brand of blades would you recommend? 
Thanks for your time,
Rick


----------



## Bigred15 (Dec 22, 2008)

I am currently using a Freud Diablo 40t General Purpose Blade. It cuts well for the price, 29.97. I cut mostly white oak, pine and MDF. Its just a stop gap for now, but I'm happy.

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...3&productId=100055325&N=10000003+90089+524421


----------



## mike65072 (Apr 13, 2008)

I bought a thin kerf Frued combo blade (LU83R010) last year on Amazon for $55. Great blade at a reasonable price. Good luck, Mike


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Another vote for the Diablo 40T General Purpose blade. I am very happy with the results I have gotten from mine. VERY clean, straight cuts.

I don't know if it is still on sale, but for under $100.00 Amazon.com has had the Forrest Woodworker 2 blade on sale recently for somewhere near $80.00


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

IMHO
F R E U D :laughing:


----------



## JohnnyR (Jun 20, 2008)

What hp is your saw? I am really liking the Freud P410 Fusion with my 3hp General 650R...wood just vapourises and the blade leaves a glue edge on your workpiece. $100 Blade but well worth it. My .02Cdn.

J.R.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Rhots,
I have bought a lot of bargain blades over the years and I finally broke down and am replacing them with forrest blades. I try to catch them on sale when they are 15-20% off. In the long run, it will be cheaper than buying the cheapies and ruining good wood in the process. Besides that, I am at the point in my life where I am tired of putting off some things in hope of getting them someday. 
The only bad thing is if you do get the good blades, there is nothing to blame on the saw anymore when things don't turn out right.:laughing:
Mike Hawkins


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I've given up on cheap blades, and it sounds like you're ready to also....good move IMO. I'm rarely disappointed with a top shelf blade. One word of caution though, many brands offer multiple lines with multiple price and quality levels, so you really need to know which level you're buying and not just buy on brand name alone. 

The Irwin Marathon and Sprint blades aren't too good IME, and I can't say as though I'd have much confidence in the HF blades either, though honestly I haven't tried one. The Irwin Woodworking series made in Germany by Leitz was pretty good if you can still find one. 

J.R.'s question is pertinent....knowing your saw's HP is useful info. Another question...do you want one general purpose blade or are you looking to get a separate ripper and a separate crosscut blade?


----------



## JohnnyR (Jun 20, 2008)

Another question comes to mind given that I'm pretty anal about keeping my blades spotlessly clean...it makes a big difference. How often do you pull the blade and give it a good scrub? I clean whatever blade I'm running usually every 2 or 3 days of use if it stays in the saw and absolutely every time I switch blades. I have blades from Freud, Forrest, FS Tool some of which are years old and I find that a good regimen of cleaning is at least as important as sharpening to keep them in top shape. I learned this in part by taking some of my dads old blades that were filthy/useless and after cleaning I couldn't tell them from new ones...and I got a few finger cuts to prove it for my troubles just handling them afterwards:yes:

J.R.


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*Need a recommendation for a table saw*

I have been using FREUD for about 15 yrs now and in my for what its worth opinion you can't get a better blade.I have used the forest also and they are one heck of a blade,but I think the Freud cuts just as well.Sorry Mike please don't get mad at me for saying that :icon_cry: :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Rhots (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi everyone, thanks for all of your help. It looks like I am going to try the Freud Diablo 40t. I would like to find a blade with flat ground teeth as well, rather than the popular ATG as sometimes I use the saw for small Dado cuts and the ATG's leave that ugly groove. FWIW my saw is a Grizzly G1022 with a 1-1/2HP motor.
Thanks again,
Rick


----------



## Mike Neufeld (Feb 24, 2009)

I find that Cmt provides a pretty good blade for ripping. I have had great success with their full line of products from dadoes, miter blades, ripping blades and router bits...

http://www.cmtutensili.com/viewdoc.asp?pars2=1~22~1


----------



## 12penny (Nov 21, 2008)

Rhots.....nothing but Forrest for me. And when it gets dull, I send it back to the factory for sharpening. Usually have them back in a couple weeks.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm not sure about their non dado blades, but you might look for a flat ground Oshlun. I have the SDS-0630 6" stack dado and am quite impressed with the quality of this set. It leaves laser sharp bottoms.


----------



## Danoam (Feb 20, 2009)

I love my Freud Diablo combo blade on my ts2400. I am pretty much sold on red blades for everything now. Good price and good cuts.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Rhots said:


> Hi everyone, thanks for all of your help. It looks like I am going to try the Freud Diablo 40t. I would like to find a blade with flat ground teeth as well, rather than the popular ATG as sometimes I use the saw for small Dado cuts and the ATG's leave that ugly groove. FWIW my saw is a Grizzly G1022 with a 1-1/2HP motor.
> Thanks again,
> Rick


Flat top grinds (FTG) are most commonly found on ripping blades. The 24 tooth Freud LU87R010, Infinity 010-124, CMT 202.024.10, and DeWalt DW7124PT are 4 good examples. (FWIW, DWCPO has their 40T DW7140PT on sale for $28, and the DW7124PT on sale $22)


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

This will be out of your price range, even though I am not sure you should buy a saw blade just on the price, GET A MATSUSH!TA!!!!


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

*Under $50 would be nice*

but not always what you need. 
I am a big fan of Systimatic blades but I also use Freud. Bottom line is that if you want a good blade you will probably have to spend between 60 and $80. That will get you a good blade, not the best , but a good one. That price range should do what you need.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Woody,

"Sorry Mike please don't get mad at me for saying that :icon_cry: :laughing:"

That's ok, I have some freud blades too, they work well. I just bought a freud 8" super dado set. I think they are like many other brands, in that they make some cheaper blades for the big box sales, and they also make the high zoot blades for the people that want a better performing blade. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

*Not good advice*

The first good blade I bought was a freud combo blade on Amazon...

If you apply for the credit card and get it you get 30 bucks off, plus there was a discount on tools at the time, plus plus free shipping at the time. I quite literally paid no more than $15 dollars for my favorite blade to date.

It needs a good sharpening, but it will cost me the same as it did for the blade alone. Don't throw blades away!!!


----------



## Allthumbs27 (Dec 25, 2008)

Rhots, I have got the same saw that I picked up at a salvation army. Just needed a new motor and motor plate mount and belt. I put the Freud Diablo 40T on it and love it. Is yours the Z series?


----------



## gknight312 (Feb 25, 2009)

I use Forrest Woodworker II. cuts glue ready. I also like my Diablo, but I have gotten better overall performance from the Forrest, although I swap them out for certain jobs. Ditto on keeping the blade clean, makes a world of difference, immediately. Since blades are where the business of woodworking comes together, I recommend staying away from cheap blades. A bad cutting blade will cost you time and fit and expensive wood. Same goes for any machine that uses any kind of blade - band, circular, or table.


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

Rhots: Just to help ya, term is ATB not ATG. ATB is alternate tooth bevel, thats what gives you the score marks you mentioned, the points on the tooth score the cut :}:}. As stated rip blades are FTG Flat Tooth Grind kinda like a chisel.


----------



## Michael Polek (Mar 4, 2009)

I have purchased a blade from Ridge. I talked to them at a wood show and were impressed with their products. 

http://www.ridgecarbidetool.com/sharpening.php


----------



## BobbyfromHouston (Jul 4, 2008)

I love Freud blades. I have a 24 tooth for ripping and 60 and 80 tooth for plywood, etc.


----------



## David K (Oct 9, 2007)

Another vote for Forrest: their service is great. I'd sent a couple of blades back for sharpening, and gotten them back promptly. So I called them after I hit a nail in a piece of reclaimed stair tread. My SawStop had fired, and jammed a hunk of aluminum into my Forrest blade.

Forrest said to send it, and they'd see whether it was worth fixing. Being a bit shaken, I sent it, but forgot to include the form that tells them where to send it back to.

So I called back. They found the blade right away, and soon told me that it needed one tooth replaced and the disk itself had to be straightened. $50 was the charge, instead of 2-3 times that for a new one.


----------



## john5mt (Feb 27, 2009)

Just buy the forrest or ridge

you get a glassy smooth rip and you can sharpen them like ten times.


----------



## WayneM (Jan 21, 2009)

*Table Saw Blade*



Rhots said:


> Hi, I know it sounds simple but I would like some input on a blade choice. I have an older 10" Grizzly tablesaw. I have put new trunion and bearings in it so it it tight and true. I also use an Incra 1000 miter gauge set perfectly with a digital protractor.
> 
> I have been using Diablo blades. I normally keep a 40T in. I have no regrets about these blades.
> 
> WayneM


----------

